# Tongue hinge pics



## parkerdog (Aug 8, 2011)

Here are some pics of the progress on my fulton swing away tongue kit.

The first pic is the chunk I cut off the tongue where the old coupler was.

View attachment 5



Here is the front of the trailer. The black is por-15, it will be red hopefully when done.

View attachment 4


This is a closeup of the holes. The one on the side down low with matching on the opposite side is for the extra long safety chains. I should mention there are 4 holes on the bottom you can't see in the pic.

View attachment 3


This is the extension piece that will swing. I kept it short so the overall length with coupler and hinge is 24 inches. It will hold more weight that way. Theres a graph in the instructions. 

The stubby 2.5 inch pipe I welded on is for the chains so they don't drag.

View attachment 2


Here is what it looks like without any bolts installed.

View attachment 1


Here is another shot of hinge without bolts or the pin.




I drilled all of these with a hand drill and made sure the bolts would line up as I went along. Per the instructions you start with a small bit and work up to the 1/2 inch final size. 

It didn't say in the instructions but I called the tech help line and the guy told me it didn't matter which holes on the hinge you had the bolt or the pin.

The kit also came with a little punch that matched the holes to find center.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gillhunter (Aug 8, 2011)

parkerdog, 

Nice looking job!! I had a swing tongue on the Polar Kraft 168SC that I just sold. If you need to tow long distances consider securing your spring clip with a plastic wire tie. The service manager at the marina where I bought the boat said he has had a couple of customers that had the spring clip come out and then the pin resulting in damage to both their boat and tow rig. It's kind of like using a blow-over strap on you trailer. You don't need it until you need it.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for posting that I was wanting to see one in real time and not just a magazine add


----------



## parkerdog (Aug 8, 2011)

gillhunter said:


> parkerdog,
> 
> Nice looking job!! I had a swing tongue on the Polar Kraft 168SC that I just sold. If you need to tow long distances consider securing your spring clip with a plastic wire tie. The service manager at the marina where I bought the boat said he has had a couple of customers that had the spring clip come out and then the pin resulting in damage to both their boat and tow rig. It's kind of like using a blow-over strap on you trailer. You don't need it until you need it.



After hearing that maybe I'll just use a bolt. I didn't really put this on for the swing away part. My old coupler was welded on and I wanted the tongue to be just a little longer and this seemed the easiest way for me to do it.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 9, 2011)

I want one just because it looks cool!


----------

